# FreeBSD 7.4 & VSCom Serial Card Problem



## sgn (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm having trouble getting this working after upgrading to FreeBSD 7.x. I have this working perfectly in FreeBSD 6.x with sio, puc and com_multiport compiled into my kernel. It then shows up as cuad4 and cuad5 under /dev. In FreeBSD 7.x i only have cuad0 and cuad1 which is the Soekris Serial ports. 

My system is a NET4501 with a VSCom PCI serial card (2 ports) and I'm using NanoBSD to build my CF image. 

[CMD="pciconf -vl"][/CMD]


```
puc0@pci0:0:17:0:       class=0x070002 card=0x802814d2 chip=0x802814d2 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Titan Electronics Inc'
    class      = simple comms
    subclass   = UART
```

[CMD="dmesg"][/CMD]


```
pcib0: <AMD Elan SC520 host to PCI bridge> pcibus 0 on motherboard
pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
puc0: <VScom 200Li> port 0xe000-0xe007,0xe008-0xe00f,0xe010-0xe017,0xe018-0xe01f,0xe040-0xe07f irq 10 at device 17.0 on pci0
puc0: [FILTER]
sio0 on puc0
sio0: type 16550A, console
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1 on puc0
sio1: type 16550A
sio1: [FILTER]
sis0: <NatSemi DP8381[56] 10/100BaseTX> port 0xe100-0xe1ff mem 0xa0000000-0xa0000fff irq 11 at device 18.0 on pci0
sis0: Silicon Revision: DP83816A
miibus0: <MII bus> on sis0
nsphyter0: <DP83815 10/100 media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
nsphyter0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
sis0: Ethernet address: 00:00:24:cd:aa:0c
sis0: [ITHREAD]
sis1: <NatSemi DP8381[56] 10/100BaseTX> port 0xe200-0xe2ff mem 0xa0001000-0xa0001fff irq 5 at device 19.0 on pci0
sis1: Silicon Revision: DP83816A
miibus1: <MII bus> on sis1
nsphyter1: <DP83815 10/100 media interface> PHY 0 on miibus1
nsphyter1:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
sis1: Ethernet address: 00:00:24:cd:aa:0d
sis1: [ITHREAD]
sis2: <NatSemi DP8381[56] 10/100BaseTX> port 0xe300-0xe3ff mem 0xa0002000-0xa0002fff irq 9 at device 20.0 on pci0
sis2: Silicon Revision: DP83816A
miibus2: <MII bus> on sis2
nsphyter2: <DP83815 10/100 media interface> PHY 0 on miibus2
nsphyter2:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
sis2: Ethernet address: 00:00:24:cd:aa:0e
sis2: [ITHREAD]
cpu0 on motherboard
isa0: <ISA bus> on motherboard
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc8000-0xd0fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
ata0 at port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 irq 14 on isa0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1 at port 0x170-0x177,0x376 irq 15 on isa0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
Timecounters tick every 4.000 msec
Elan-mmcr driver: MMCR at 0xc0ed2000.
Elan-mmcr Soekris net45xx comBIOS ver. 1.33 20080103 Copyright (C) 2000-2007
ad0: 3825MB <SanDisk SDCFH-004G HDX 5.09> at ata0-master PIO4
```

I appreciate any feedback you can give on how to get this working.


----------



## sgn (Aug 12, 2011)

Hopefully someone has any inputs on this?

This is corresponding dmesg from FreeBSD 6.2


```
FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE #0: Wed Feb 23 22:48:07 CET 2011
    root@.localdomain:/usr/obj/nanobsd.full/usr/src/sys/net4501
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1189160 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Enhanced Am486DX4/Am5x86 Write-Back (486-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x494  Stepping = 4
  Features=0x1<FPU>
real memory  = 67108864 (64 MB)
avail memory = 60387328 (57 MB)
cpu0 on motherboard
sysctl machdep.i8254_freq=1189161 returns 0
Timecounter "ELAN" frequency 8333333 Hz quality 1000
pcib0: <AMD Elan SC520 host to PCI bridge> pcibus 0 on motherboard
pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
puc0: <VScom PCI-200Li> port 0xe000-0xe007,0xe008-0xe00f,0xe010-0xe017,0xe018-0xe01f,0xe040-0xe07f irq 10 at device 17.0 on pci0
sio4: <VScom PCI-200Li> on puc0
sio4: type 16550A
sio4: unable to activate interrupt in fast mode - using normal mode
sio5: <VScom PCI-200Li> on puc0
sio5: type 16550A
sio5: unable to activate interrupt in fast mode - using normal mode
sis0: <NatSemi DP8381[56] 10/100BaseTX> port 0xe100-0xe1ff mem 0xa0000000-0xa0000fff irq 11 at device 18.0 on pci0
sis0: Silicon Revision: DP83816A
miibus0: <MII bus> on sis0
ukphy0: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> on miibus0
ukphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
sis0: Ethernet address: 00:00:24:cd:aa:0c
sis1: <NatSemi DP8381[56] 10/100BaseTX> port 0xe200-0xe2ff mem 0xa0001000-0xa0001fff irq 5 at device 19.0 on pci0
sis1: Silicon Revision: DP83816A
miibus1: <MII bus> on sis1
ukphy1: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> on miibus1
ukphy1:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
sis1: Ethernet address: 00:00:24:cd:aa:0d
sis2: <NatSemi DP8381[56] 10/100BaseTX> port 0xe300-0xe3ff mem 0xa0002000-0xa0002fff irq 9 at device 20.0 on pci0
sis2: Silicon Revision: DP83816A
miibus2: <MII bus> on sis2
ukphy2: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> on miibus2
ukphy2:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
sis2: Ethernet address: 00:00:24:cd:aa:0e
isa0: <ISA bus> on motherboard
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc8000-0xd0fff on isa0
ata0 at port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 irq 14 on isa0
ata1 at port 0x170-0x177,0x376 irq 15 on isa0
sio0 at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
sio0: type 16550A, console
sio1 at port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on isa0
sio1: type 16550A
Timecounters tick every 4.000 msec
Elan-mmcr driver: MMCR at 0xc5b53000.
Elan-mmcr Soekris net45xx comBIOS ver. 1.33 20080103 Copyright (C) 2000-2007
ipfw2 (+ipv6) initialized, divert loadable, rule-based forwarding disabled, default to accept, logging unlimited
ad0: 977MB <SanDisk SDCFH-1024 HDX 4.07> at ata0-master PIO4
```


----------



## sgn (Aug 13, 2011)

I gave a go at version 8.2. Seems the puc driver connects to the serial ports there as well. I would prefer to get this working with 7.4, but all my efforts have came up short. Would really appreciate some pointers.:stud 

[CMD=]dmesg[/cmd]

```
FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #2: Sat Aug 13 22:15:57 CEST 2011
    [email]root@.localdomain:/usr/obj/nanobsd.SOEKRI[/email]S/usr/src/sys/NET4501 i386
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: AMD Enhanced Am486DX4/Am5x86 Write-Back (486-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x494  Family = 4  Model = 9  Stepping = 4
  Features=0x1<FPU>
real memory  = 67108864 (64 MB)
avail memory = 56180736 (53 MB)
sysctl machdep.i8254_freq=1189161 returns 0
Timecounter "ELAN" frequency 8333333 Hz quality 1000
pcib0: <AMD Elan SC520 host to PCI bridge> pcibus 0 on motherboard
pci0: <PCI bus> on pcib0
puc0: <VScom 200Li> port 0xe000-0xe007,0xe008-0xe00f,0xe010-0xe017,0xe018-0xe01f,0xe040-0xe07f irq 10 at device 17.0 on pci0
puc0: [FILTER]
uart2: <16550 or compatible> on puc0
uart2: [FILTER]
uart3: <16550 or compatible> on puc0
uart3: [FILTER]
sis0: <NatSemi DP8381[56] 10/100BaseTX> port 0xe100-0xe1ff mem 0xa0000000-0xa0000fff irq 11 at device 18.0 on pci0
sis0: Silicon Revision: DP83816A
miibus0: <MII bus> on sis0
nsphyter0: <DP83815 10/100 media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
nsphyter0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
sis0: Ethernet address: 00:00:24:cd:aa:0c
sis0: [ITHREAD]
sis1: <NatSemi DP8381[56] 10/100BaseTX> port 0xe200-0xe2ff mem 0xa0001000-0xa0001fff irq 5 at device 19.0 on pci0
sis1: Silicon Revision: DP83816A
miibus1: <MII bus> on sis1
nsphyter1: <DP83815 10/100 media interface> PHY 0 on miibus1
nsphyter1:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
sis1: Ethernet address: 00:00:24:cd:aa:0d
sis1: [ITHREAD]
sis2: <NatSemi DP8381[56] 10/100BaseTX> port 0xe300-0xe3ff mem 0xa0002000-0xa0002fff irq 9 at device 20.0 on pci0
sis2: Silicon Revision: DP83816A
miibus2: <MII bus> on sis2
nsphyter2: <DP83815 10/100 media interface> PHY 0 on miibus2
nsphyter2:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
sis2: Ethernet address: 00:00:24:cd:aa:0e
sis2: [ITHREAD]
cpu0 on motherboard
isa0: <ISA bus> on motherboard
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc8000-0xd0fff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
ata0 at port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 irq 14 on isa0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1 at port 0x170-0x177,0x376 irq 15 on isa0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
atrtc0: <AT Real Time Clock> at port 0x70 irq 8 on isa0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on isa0
uart0: [FILTER]
uart0: console (9600,n,8,1)
uart1: <16550 or compatible> at port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on isa0
uart1: [FILTER]
```


----------

